

$99 Ouya (Open Source Game Console) Retailed Today ... Sold Out Today - quackerhacker
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2013/06/25/99-ouya-console-hits-retail-today-already-sold-out-at-amazon/

======
epicwon
Got mine when it was on kickstarter

